# はやりのマーク入りの [...]



## Riccardo91

Dear Japanese forum,

could you please check if my take on the following line is correct?

In a cartoon, two middle schools guys are discussing. One of them bought a pair of expensive shoes, but a group of hooligans stole them. He's complaining that he doesn't fit in the actual period, and says the Jomon period would be better for him. His friend replies asking "Would Jomon people cry if their shoes were stolen?", and the first one says:

縄文人が埴輪取られて泣くのと一緒だ  はやりのマーク入りの埴輪だったんだよ
(It's the same as Jomon people crying because their haniwas were stolen. They were fashionable and branded haniwas, you know.)

Then his friend points out that haniwas are from the Kofun period.

My doubt is on the second part of the sentence. Are はやりの and マーク入りの separate expressions here? Or it's just one notion?
Also, why is he talking about "branded haniwas"? A reference to the social class that manufactured them (different groups with different styles or something like that)?

Do you think my translation is correct, overall?

Thank you so much!


----------



## tagoot

はやりのマーク入りの埴輪だったんだよ
They were the ones with the logo in fashion.

I think マーク here means a brand logo or a trademark of a famous brand.

It is (はやりのマーク)入りの埴輪 ,not (はやりの) （マーク入りの）埴輪.


----------



## Riccardo91

Got it, the grammatical part should be fine now.

I still don't get what haniwas has to do with fashion brands, though.

Thank you so much!


----------



## tagoot

*haniwa *_n_
(in Japan) an empty statue made of clay, put on a tomb as a funeral offering

They compare haniwas to shoes. There seems to be a misunderstanding that haniwas are fancy goods or ornaments for ancient people.


----------



## Contrafibularity

It's all part of friendly banter so shouldn't be taken seriously.

The first student is saying that he cries when his shoes get stolen just like Jomon people would cry if their haniwa got stolen, especially when those haniwa were fancy ones.   He is likening expensive shoes with a famous brand logo like Nike or Adidas to (imaginary) fancy haniwa with popular pattern or something like that.


----------



## Riccardo91

Thank you. What puzzled me was the だった, that sounded to me like the character was talking about an historical fact. But if it's just a joke, than it's simpler than I thought.

Thank you again!


----------



## Contrafibularity

The character is not talking about a historical fact, but making a counterfactual assumption.  He is imagining what his own situation would have been like in the Jomon period.  At all events, haniwa began to be used much later in history like the other student points out, so it's doubly nonfactual.


----------



## Riccardo91

Thanks!


----------



## EmmaBeck

それは事実というよりも憶測だったのではないかと思います。


----------

